# Amazing how fast they capture your heart



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad to hear he is fitting right in. Goldens really know how to win over peoples hearts and minds.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

That's wonderful, cant wait to see that family portrait


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so happy for the three of you and thank you for adopting.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I totally agree, this is so wonderful to hear.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Griffey*

So happy to hear about Griffey and how much you LOVE HIM!
I KNOW THE FEELING, my Smooch, female Golden Retriever, was a rescue we adopted!!

Look forward to more post about him and more pictures!! CONGRATULATIONS!!

**Where did you adopt Griffey from?


----------



## OldeEnglishD (Aug 21, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> So happy to hear about Griffey and how much you LOVE HIM!
> I KNOW THE FEELING, my Smooch, female Golden Retriever, was a rescue we adopted!!
> 
> Look forward to more post about him and more pictures!! CONGRATULATIONS!!
> ...


We adopted him from our local humane society. We had searched all the local rescues and when we met him we knew within 2 minutes that he was the one! He has fit in perfect from the moment he came home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Griffey*

Griffey sounds perfect and you and he will be perfect together!!
SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH!!

Love his picture!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OldeEnglishD said:


> We adopted him from our local humane society. We had searched all the local rescues and when we met him we knew within 2 minutes that he was the one! He has fit in perfect from the moment he came home.


 
It took me about that long when I met my Remy at my County H. S., it was basically love at first sight for me. 

I am so happy for you and Griffey, he's a beautiful boy, enjoy him.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

It doesn't take long to fall for a golden, which is why I'm terrible when it comes to fostering them ! Thank you so much for rescuing Griffey - he will pay you over and over with total love and loyalty.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so happy for Griffey and you. You did a wonderful thing by adopting him and I bet he will thank you for that with tons of love in the years to come. They always seem to know that they have been rescued and seem to love you just a little bit extra for it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure Griffey enjoys his new home and family as much as you enjoy him. When you get that new family picture done I am sure it will be something you all will cherish.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

